# Processing Dairy Goats



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I haven't been able to sell my two male five month old mini lamanchas. I was thinking of having them processed. One is weathered, one is not. Would I even get much meat out of small goats? I've raised pigs and chickens for meat, but not goats, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I butchered a ND last year, and didn't get a whole bunch, but I got some nice raw meaty bones for the dogs. I canned all the useable meat up, and think I had about 25 pints.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Raise them to 8 months.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

My mini lamancha buck is quiet meaty for his breed and he is not crossed with anything else either i can't wait to get me a buckling to raise up to butcher from one of my does kids i love love goat meat. Better then having to hunt for it lol. Pluss goat meat is expensive in are area


----------



## Kaigypsygoats (Jan 10, 2018)

Meat for the doggies n cats is what I plan on using any extra kids for. Same for lambs. I have had lamb before but never had goat meat but I'd try it to say I have.



CrazyDogLady said:


> I butchered a ND last year, and didn't get a whole bunch, but I got some nice raw meaty bones for the dogs. I canned all the useable meat up, and think I had about 25 pints.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We processed them and while it made some small cuts, my husband likes the meat.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Did you process them yourself? If so, how did you kill them? 
We have had a 100% buckling year so far, and I am going over in my mind the thought of raising a couple of the wethers for meat. We have butchered deer and fowl ourselves, but never our goats. The part I hate to think about is the killing! I just want it done quickly and effectively.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

We used a gun, my little 9mm. He never knew what happened. From what I understand, placement is important. They have that big thick bone on the forehead. The shot should be to the back of the head just behind the ears, pointed to their mouth.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Goat_Scout said:


> Did you process them yourself? If so, how did you kill them?
> We have had a 100% buckling year so far, and I am going over in my mind the thought of raising a couple of the wethers for meat. We have butchered deer and fowl ourselves, but never our goats. The part I hate to think about is the killing! I just want it done quickly and effectively.


No. I was kind of attached to them. My husband brought them to our local college that has a butcher. We had to process two pigs too, so they all went together. I have processed birds, but no big animals.


----------

